# Turtle Clean 501 Canister Filter hose size?



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

That little filter looks like it would do well with small nano cube. I was thinking of using it along with the ADA lily pipes for small tanks but don't know the hose size. Anyone know? The ADA is 13mm.


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

I have the filter on my 10gal tank works great, I read somewhere it was 3/8 round.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks. If so, I can use 10mm hoses on it :-D


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

More like 1/2" tubing if I remember correctly.

And make sure it's a really small tank as it was not enough filter for my 10 gallon tank. On a non-planted 10 gallon tank it did not move enough water to keep the debris from building up at all.


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

*Inner Diameter of 501 hose?*

Is that 1/2" inner diameter hose that the 501 uses? I am planning out a nano planted tank using one of the GlassCages 12x12x12 acrylic cubes I have as an experiment. Since it has a top on it, I was thinking of drilling inflow and outflow bulkheads and using a 501. I don't have a 501 yet, but I thought I could get the hose and bulkhead/barb parts ahead of time.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

its smaller than 1/2", more like 3/8". i am using one, and the hoses are too small for my 1/2" chiller. the toms are 1/2" if thats what you need. but beware, i have lost 2 already in 4 months. very low flow also, good for maybe a 5g or less.


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

dhavoc said:


> the toms are 1/2" if thats what you need. but beware, i have lost 2 already in 4 months. very low flow also, good for maybe a 5g or less.


What are "toms"?

I would be using this on an approximately ~6-7 gallon setup (probably closer to 6 once the substrate and hardscape are in).


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

toms rapids mini-canister, it looks like a 501 but with 1/2" hoses, VERY low flow rate. its rated at 80gpm, but i think thats empty of media, and zero elevation change between the filter and tank. after about 3 months, the flow dropped off to almost nothing and wouldnt increase even if i changed the media etc, then they just stopped pumping.... you get what you pay for, buy an ehiem or similar, they can be flow regulated. but for a 6g, i would just go with a HOB filter.


----------



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

Just measured at 5/16 inside diameter.


----------

